# bicycletutor.com



## Greg (Jun 18, 2008)

Just a PSA here for the newbs like me. Here is a great site with well done videos on how to work on your bike:

http://bicycletutor.com/


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2008)

that is a pretty cool site! thanks for the link


----------



## marcski (Jun 18, 2008)

That is a cool site.

Another biking site with a ton of useful information is:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

Sheldon died earlier this year.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2008)

here are the sites I use all the time

http://www.parktool.com/repair/bikemap.asp

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/fix/


----------



## Marc (Jun 18, 2008)

Just until they come up with www.bikerepairforthementallydisabledandarchitects.com ?


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> here are the sites I use all the time
> 
> http://www.parktool.com/repair/bikemap.asp
> 
> http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/fix/





marcski said:


> That is a cool site.
> 
> Another biking site with a ton of useful information is:
> 
> ...



More good resources. Thanks. I just think I like the videos best though. Sometimes it's easier to be "shown" what to do.


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> More good resources. Thanks. I just think I like the videos best though. Sometimes it's easier to be "shown" what to do.



X1    .........  I found that link several weeks ago. Very helpful given I had to adjust my derailer, seeing works best for me.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sometimes it's easier to be "shown" what to do.



I prefer to be shown too.  I usually just go and figure it out on my own, then go back and figure out how I should have done it.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

Bump-worthy as we get back into the season.


----------

